# 3000 MHZ RG6 Cable Necessary



## weaverml34 (Jul 1, 2007)

My wife decided that she wanted to swap our living room and office. Only problem is that we don't have a coax hookup in the new living room. I went to Home Depot to buy some RG6 coax to run to the new room. I made sure at the store that their RG6 was swept up to 3000 MHZ. It was on the white RG6 but I wanted black and discovered when I got home that it doesn't say on the cable that it is swept up to 3000 MHZ, so I'm assuming that it's not. My question is how much of a difference will this make when watching HD through my VIP622?

Thanks.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

None. It just means that a sample of that batch was not sent for testing. Even if it was only tested to lower frequencies it would work.


----------



## weaverml34 (Jul 1, 2007)

BNUMM said:


> None. It just means that a sample of that batch was not sent for testing. Even if it was only tested to lower frequencies it would work.


Thanks BNUMM. I'll be able to sleep better tonight knowing I didn't just waste some money and time having them cut me 150' of that stuff.


----------

